# رسبت في امتحان pmp



## aligacal5 (5 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوة في ملتقي المهندسيين تقدمت الى امتحان pmp في الاول من May ولكن رسبت مع النتيجة التالية 
(Initiating-P , Planning-P , Executing-BP , M&C-BP , Closing-P) طريقة تحضيري للامتحان 
1- دراسة لمدة 3 اشهر كل يوم باستثناء الجمعة من 4-5 ساعات يوميا 
2- قرات PMP5th مرتين وكتاب ريتا 8th مرتين 
3- حليت اسئلة PMFastTrack v8 كلها (1600 سؤال) ومعدلي كان فيها 69-75 %
4- اسئلة Corneal Fishner تقريبا (800 سؤال) معدلي 65-74
5- اسئلة Pmstudy1 (200Q) 71% pmstudy 2 (200Q) 72%
6- اسئلة PmZila 300 Q 60%7- اسئلة Exam Central 79%
8- اسئلة Simple Lerean 200Q 60%
9- اسئلة Oliver's 75 Free PMP questions 60%
10- اسئلة 175 PMP Sample Questions in PDF 60%
11- اسئلة PMP4Sure (100Q) 63% 
سؤالي لكم يا اعزائي كيف اقوم بمراجعة المادة من جديد هل اقوم فقط بمراجعة (Executing , M&C) فقط ام اراجع المادة كلها وكيف اراجع الموضوعين فقط وهم مندمجين مع knowledge area . شاكر لكم


----------



## حسام الحو (11 مايو 2014)

لو سمحت غير العنوان : حاولت ولم أوفق فقط لكن أنا حققت انجاز ..خطوات ويكتمل .
الاخ المهندس الفاضل
ولا يهمك بتحصل كتير ومع أحسن ناس ، لا تضيع وقت ابدأ بالمذاكرة من تاني مذاكرة سريعة على الاجزاء اللى أنت مذاكرها كويس وزيادة تركيز على مرحلة التنفيذ ومرحلة المراقبة والمتابعة وحل أسئلة وامتحانات كثير .
وخذ بالك ان مرحلة التنفيذ أكبر مرحلة .
أحسن نصيحة حاول أن تصنعها وتحددها أنت ، فأنت صاحب التجربة ولديك الان دروس مستفادة من التجربة الاولى فاستثمرها واسأل نفسك بعض الاسئلة هل عدم توفيقى نتيجة أسئلة جاءت في أجزاء أنا مش مذاكرها كويس ولآ أسئلة غير مباشرة ولم أجاوبها بطريقة pmi ، هل وانا بحل الامتحان فيه أسئلة كتيرة كنت بجاوبها وأنا مش متأكد من الاجابة يعنى باختار الاجابة عشوائي .. وهكذا .
نصيحتى لك لا تضيع وقتك ولا تجعل التجربة تحبطك وخذها كدروس مستفادة وخبرة أنت اكتسبتها ، نصيحة أى انسان مهما كانت لن تكون مثل نصائحك لنفسك من تجربتك .
خذ التجربة بأن أنجزت انجاز غيرك من الناس مرت عليه سنين وهو خايف يذاكر أو يدخل الامتحان .
ربنا يوفقك وتوكل على الله ، وان شاء الله نسمع عنك كل خير .
أنا تحت أمرك في أى مساعدة اذا رأيت ذلك .
حسام


----------



## anass81 (12 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم

اتفق مع المهندس حسام فيما قاله , وأضيف 
عليك بمراجعة المادة كلها بشكل كامل وليس فقط الجزء الذي رسبت فيه مع اعطاء أهمية اكبر لهذين الفصلين عند المراجعة
قد تكون المشكلة هي عدم وجود خبرة عملية كافية في مجال التنفيذ و مراقبة الجودة , ولهذا أنصحك ان تركز أكثر على الاسئلة التي فيها وصف لمشكلة اثناء التنفيذ what if scenarios 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 مايو 2014)

اخي الكريم
مجرد تدارس و استذكار المادة العلمية بهذا الكورس للتأهيل للاختبار
هي في ذاتها نجاح

فالنجاح هو انني اكتسب معلومة استطيع ان اجتهد في تطبيقها بموقع المشروع

و في اعادة استذكارها تأكيد و تأصيل للمعلومات الاكثر من هامة في هذا الكورس , , بصرف النظر عن النجاح في الحصول على الشهادة
فالنجاح في تحصيل المادة العلمية هو في حد ذاته انجاز سيدفع بك في موقع المشروع الى التميز

التحدي الاكبر اخي الكريم هو في كيفية الاصرار باجتهاد " و مثاااابرة " في تطبيق تلك المعلومات في مشاريعنا بالوطن العربي

دمت مستمرا و مصرا على النجاح في طريق النجاح مهما قابلتك عثرات


----------



## aligacal5 (20 يونيو 2014)

الاخ حسام الحو والاخ انس والمهندس اشرف اشكركم من كل اعماق قلبي على ردكم واسف جدا لتاخري في الرد واللحمد لله عدت المحاولة يوم 06/19 واللحمد لله توفقت ونجحت في الامتحان وشاكر لكم تشجيعكم وتعاطفكم .


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (20 يونيو 2014)

اخى الحبيب 
من النتائج التى عرضتها قبل الامتحان . اظن ان النتائج يجب ان تكون اكثر 80 % حتى تدخل الامتحان بثقة 
اكثر من حل امتحانات كاملة و يفضل ان تكون updated
حتى لو اضطريت تشترى امتحانات online كما فعلت انا قبل اختبارى


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (3 أغسطس 2014)

لا أعرف ان كان الرد متأخر ام لا - لكن وددت المشاركة لعل و عسي ان يكون بكلامي فائده و لو 1 في الالف - اجعل مذاكرتك للماده ليست فقط زي اي امتحان سخيف تود ان تنتهي منه و لكن حاول ان تفهم كل شيء حتي و ان اضطررت ان تبحث عن اجزاء او شبه اجزاء بالانترنت بشكل منفصل للاسف طريقة العمليات و المدخلات و المخرجات و الادوات سخيفة و لكن علي سبيل المثال مثلا عندما تري مصطلح دلفي تكنيك حاول ان تفهمه و ابحث عنه بشكل منفصل و اعرف متي نحتاجه و كيف يتم ... الخ لان للاسف اداره المشروعات علم جديد بالنسبة للعرب و كله بيبقي طلاسم و لكن عند العمل مع الاجانب بتلاقي المصطلحات دي مثل الطعام و الشراب و قد يكون لديك قصور لقله الخبرة العملية و لكن لا بد من التعايش و الاندماج حتي يتحقق لك الفائده الكامله من دراسة الاداره فانا اثق تماما لو انك عملت باي مشروع به برنامج زمني لكان باب اداره الوقت بالنسبة لك مثل وجية شهية ( قله الخبره ليست عيب ) و هكذا و من ثم ابدا بحل الاسئلة و دائما عينك علي تحليل السؤال او التعليق علي الاجابة لانه دائما بيعطي تحليل و جوانب قد تتولد منها اسئله أخري ولا تنسي Code of ethics - لانه بيقي عليه جزء ليس بالهين بالامتحان دون ان ندري و كله كلام منطقي بس يحتاج القراءه من وجهه نظر pmi
و هكذا و اهتم بكتاب head first لان كتاب ريتا ممل بعض الشيء و الله الموفق


----------



## احمدعبد الحميدعلى (3 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن لو سمحت تنزل الكتب اللى ذاكرت منها المتوافقه مع الاصدار الخامس و ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله و تنجح فى المرة القادمة يا رب


----------



## TheExpert (4 أغسطس 2014)

لاأعرف لماذا لايقرأ المهندسون والمشاركون الموضوعات بعناية قبل الرد على الموضوع فالردود الثلاثة الأخيرة لم تدرك أن صاحب الموضوع قد أعاد الإمتحان وحصل على الشهادة وعموما مبروك لصاحب الموضوع وأسأل الله أن يوفقه فى حياته العملية لتطبيق كل مادرسه وسهر عليه فى دراسته النظرية


----------



## mos (5 أغسطس 2014)

رائع أن تنجح وتصبح pmp
ولكنى واثق من أن النجاح بعد التعثر يعطى صاحبه ثقة بالمستقبل وسيتعامل مع الحياة بمبدأ أنه لا مستحيل والنجاح قادم سواء من المرة الأولى أو ...........

وعقبال الجميع


----------



## engahmedaskar (7 أغسطس 2014)

الحمد لله
مبارك يا اخي


----------



## eng_fahdedo (21 أغسطس 2014)

لازم تفهم الفلسفة والقواعد القائم عليها ال pmp لان ممكن يكون شيئ تعقد انه صح لكن من وجهة نظر ال pmp هو غلط و اسئلة الامتحان كلها قايمة علي ده يعني ممكن تكون كل الاجابات صح و لكن فيه اجابة اصح او مناسبة لفلسفة ال pmp


----------



## عبدو8093 (23 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك عليك النجاح اخي ....عقبال عندي:7:


----------



## عبدو8093 (23 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك عليك النجاح اخي ....عقبال عندي:7:


----------



## mostafa_badran (25 أغسطس 2014)

حاول تركز بس ودى اهم حاجة ,,, راجع سريعا على الاجزاء اللى انت مش فاهمها ,,, حاول تخلى ميعاد الامتحان تانى باسرع وقت لكن ده لايؤثر على مذاكرتك بل يكون دافع لانهاء المراجعه ,,, لا تستسلم لليأس ,,, والله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الف مبروك اخى العزيز .. الرجاء افادتنا بالكتب و ذلك لاننى نويت ان اجهز للامتحان .. مع العلم اننى رسبت مره و يأست فى الاصدار الرابع .. و لكنى سوف اعيد المحاولة و اذاكر الاصدار الخامس ... دعواتك و فى انتظار اى كتب مفيدة ..من الاعضاء الايميل : [email protected]


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مبارك عليك النجاح اخي ..ان شاء الله يوم ناخذ شهادة pmp حيث درسة الطبعة الرابعة والخامسة ولم اقدم على الاختبار حيث لا يوجد مركزاختبار في العراق ويجب السفر الى خارج القطر موفق اخي الكريم ​


----------



## anass81 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

mohamedkhattab1 قال:


> الف مبروك اخى العزيز .. الرجاء افادتنا بالكتب و ذلك لاننى نويت ان اجهز للامتحان .. مع العلم اننى رسبت مره و يأست فى الاصدار الرابع .. و لكنى سوف اعيد المحاولة و اذاكر الاصدار الخامس ... دعواتك و فى انتظار اى كتب مفيدة ..من الاعضاء الايميل : [email protected]


السلام عليكم

من واقع خبرتي كمدرس لل PMP فإن أفضل مرجع بعد ال PMBOK هو كتاب ريتا 
أنصح دائما بأن يتم دراسة هذين الكتابين مرتين او ثلاثة مع حل الاسئلة في كتاب ريتا اضافة لأسئلة متنوعة عن ال PMP موجودة على النت , وعندما تصل لمرحلة يصل فيها معدل اجاباتك الصحيحة اكثر من 75-80 % , توكل على الله و سجل للفحص
الخبرة العملية في مجال ادارة المشاريع ضرورية جدا لان هناك أكثر من 70 % من اسئلة الفحص Situational


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـــــــ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ـــــــــ​


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## linkin81 (1 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 

هل لكم ياأخي بتزويدنا بالمراجع التي قمتم بالدراسة منها ولكم جزيل الشكر
[email protected]
أخوكم محمد حوا


----------

